# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  أبتـــــ وأنتهي بك ـــــــــــدي بك!!!!

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أبتديبك ياغناتي وياحياتي والفؤاد


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



اعتليبك في دروب ماخطاها غيري وسار

وأهتديبك مثل نجمة تضوي طريق السراب

اشتكيلك ياحروفي عن احاسيس الغرام

وعن حبيب عذب فؤادي لين صاب قلبي انهيار

يادواوين المحبة وياهواجيس الطفولة وياأحلام الصغار

انشدوني عن حبيب وعن خليل!!ملني صبري وطال

إن لقيته مالقيته غير جرح وانكسار

وإن فقدته ابكي ليله واشكي همي للفراغ

الصبر لملم شتاته وعن دروبي اقفى وسآآآآآر

والأنين اصبح خليلي والجرح توأم حياتي والألم والانتظار

صار يعذبني وصاله والوصل وياه !!!عـــــــار

والبعد عنه غنيمة بس فؤادي مايبي غيره منار

كان قلبي له اسيره واليوم فك قيده واستراح

ملعون الحب إن كان ذليل لشخص قلبه من حجآآآر

إبتديت فيك !! غناتي,,,وحياتي ,,,والفؤاد

وأنتهيبك ياجنوني وياجروحي والعذاب!!!

----------


## العالي عالي

مواضيع مميزة وجميلة

يسلمو ايديك صديقة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

والله من الاخر شغل القاء جد لطش موفق بس الخط يلي كاتبه فيو يشبه خطك كثيررررررررررر
مما اعجبني 
يادواوين المحبة وياهواجيس الطفولة وياأحلام الصغار

انشدوني عن حبيب وعن خليل!!ملني صبري وطال

إن لقيته مالقيته غير جرح وانكسار

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اشكرك عالكلمات الجميله ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

شكرا العالي عالي وشذى الياسمين
وحبيبه قلبي بوبو على المرور 
 :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ملعون الحب إن كان ذليل لشخص قلبه من حجآآآر

إبتديت فيك !! غناتي,,,وحياتي ,,,والفؤاد

وأنتهيبك ياجنوني وياجروحي والعذاب!!!


يسلموا إيديكي على هالموضوع الرائع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

وتسلم ايدك على المرور الاروع
 :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> وتسلم ايدك على المرور الاروع


 
العفو يا ستي  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------

